# IC Socket on Some NIC cards have use?



## saralvr247 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have noticed that on some NIC cards, they have a IC socket near the back. Such as...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833127102
Or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833124107

I was wondering if they had any use, and if so, what are they for?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

They were used for Boot proms. A chip that would boot your computer from the server. 

Most network cards come with a socket for remote-boot PROM (programmable read-only memory). You use remote-boot PROMs on diskless workstations that can't boot on their own but instead boot from the network server. A diskless workstation is less expensive than a system with floppy disk and hard disk drives. It is also more secure because users can't download valuable data to floppy disk or upload viruses and unauthorized software.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They're still used for a boot ROM if you desire that capability. :grin:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

are the bootprom chips all the same?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, every brand, and even models within brands have a unique boot ROM.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

thank you.

i've always wondered that.


----------

